# How y'all doing?



## softybabe (Jun 16, 2008)

my 15yr old son and I are visiting y'all...flew in yesterday!

We've done the usual things on previous visits except for Statue of Liberty

anything else we should be doing?  apart from shopping 

Any teen friendly things going on?

Come on New Yorkers, share ur knowledge


----------



## softybabe (Jun 17, 2008)

Right! it seems urbs in NY are teen less 

We went to a live recording of 106 and park yesterday...'tis was great but tiring...highly recommended for families with teens


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2008)

softybabe said:


> my 15yr old son and I are visiting y'all...flew in yesterday!
> 
> We've done the usual things on previous visits except for Statue of Liberty
> 
> ...



Check out http://www.newyorkology.com updated daily and good for list of stuff going on. Do the hip-hop tour of Harlem and the Bronx.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2008)

Just checked it out and its the Mermaid Parade in Coney island on saturday,if you are still there you just MUST do this. I am so jealous.


----------



## D (Jun 17, 2008)

Mermaid Parade - good call

what the heck is 106 and Park?


----------



## softybabe (Jun 18, 2008)

1927 said:


> Just checked it out and its the Mermaid Parade in Coney island on saturday,if you are still there you just MUST do this. I am so jealous.



ta matey!  I'll see if da boy is interested cos he has already turned his nose up at Coney island  teenagers 

ps we'd done bronx last yr



D said:


> what the heck is 106 and Park?


  a show on BET (black ents TV)


----------



## D (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah - TV, it's something that collects dust in the other room


----------

